# Schools short change history.  Lets introduce military history to our youths.



## McG (26 Sep 2004)

Schools short change history Lougheed says
JAMES BAXTER Legislature Bureau Chief
EDMONTON JOURNAL
Tuesday, 21 Sept 04

Alberta's schools should teach more Canadian history in order to build better, stronger communities, Peter Lougheed says.

Speaking at a Canadian Unity Council luncheon, the former premier said he is increasingly concerned that young Albertans, especially those born in the province, are taking their citizenship for granted.  That's at least partly due to an over-emphasis on social studies, which is largely the study of current events and American pop culture, he said.  As a result, not enough attention is paid to history, especially Canadian history, by the education system.

â Å“If that's the problem, then let's drop social studies and make it Canadian history,â ? Lougheed said.
He added that he thinks there is sufficient room within the standard curriculum to do a good job of teaching both subjects.  â Å“But throw social studies out the window if it is, indeed, the problem.â ?

Lougheed said he doesn't want to comment on the over all performance of Premier Ralph Klein's government, but reiterated his calls for more investment in education to restore the province to top spot in Canada.  The former premier noted that Alberta's status has slipped in Canada among provincial education systems.  â Å“We should be number one in Canada, for sure,â ? he said. â Å“Other than that, I'll leave it to the (provincial election) campaign, and the various parties, to resolve.â ?

jbaxter@thefournal


----------



## winchable (26 Sep 2004)

At NS highschools they've created a new Canadian History Credit that's mandatory in order to graduate.

I went through before this credit was manadatory and I do agree that Canadian history goes largely untaught in Highschools unless it's specifically taught in a dedicated course. The focus was mainly on Ancient history and then Global Studies (current events and 20th century history)


----------



## Garbageman (26 Sep 2004)

I was shocked when I recently found out what passes for history and geography in other provinces.  In Ontario, Canadian Geography is a required grade nine course, and Canadian History is required in grade 10.  This is in addition to a required half-credit grade ten Civics course.  Still not enough in my estimation, but much better than something as ambiguous as "social studies".


----------



## winchable (26 Sep 2004)

There is a huge disparity gap between education in the provinces, which doesn't become apparent until Post-Secondary schooling starts.


----------



## pbi (27 Sep 2004)

I agree that up until recently, there was an abysmal lack of effort in the teaching of our history (especially military history) but IMHO this has begun to change for the better. To a certain degree I believe this change is a reflection of our gradual maturation as a country (we are pretty young, still-The Statute of Westminster was not all that long ago, and the Repatriation of the Constitution even more recent.) I believe that acts such as the dedication of the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier, the new War Museum Project, the rash of books on Canadian military history, and the Governor General's Commendation to 2PPCLI for (GASP!!) combat action are all signs of this slow process of growing up and realizing who we are and beginning to take pride in that. We are still really an adolescent country,   but IMHO we're coming along.

Anyway, that bit of philosophy aside, in my recent experiences both as a parent of two teenagers going to school, as well as in speaking engagements in several schools (incl on Nov 11) I believe that the tide is turning towards a greater interest and appreciation for our history. We are not "there" yet but we are progressing. As I have rattled on _ad nauseam _ elsewhere, we soldiers have a duty to help in that progress by educating civvies at every chance we get. Cheers.


----------



## Alex252 (11 Oct 2004)

Has anyone noticed that todays generation of kids dont know squat about Military History. I study much of this history as a hobby so i generally know more than the average kid but seems most people my age dont even care. During remeberance day most kids dont even know why we are remebering and if they do they just make a joke out of it. Is there any way the goverment plans on fixing this?


----------



## pbi (11 Oct 2004)

Alex252 said:
			
		

> Has anyone noticed that todays generation of kids dont know squat about Military History. I study much of this history as a hobby so i generally know more than the average kid but seems most people my age dont even care. During remeberance day most kids dont even know why we are remebering and if they do they just make a joke out of it. Is there any way the goverment plans on fixing this?



Well, Alex....neither do their parents. I'm not so sure about your comments on Remembrance Day: my experience has been that kids (especially younger ones)DO take it seriously. I have had the honour to be a military guest speaker at several school Remembrance Day events, and I have always been impressed by the seriousness of the occasion. Here in our Bde (we cover Sask/Man/NW Ont) we usually receive loads of requests to send speakers, pipers, buglers, etc to school Nov 11 events. Last year our annual Remembrance Service at Valour Road in downtown Winnipeg was very well attended, much better than in previous years. As I said earlier, I believe that the tide is gradually turning in our country, but we have to keep working at it: we cannoit just take it for granted. Cheers.


----------



## Alex252 (11 Oct 2004)

Jeez i sure wished we had kids like that at my school...


----------



## pbi (12 Oct 2004)

Perhaps it depends where you live, but my recent experiences took place in the Toronto area as well as Winnipeg. At one school I spoke at in Mississauga, the kids were almost all visible minorities (ie: New Canadians) and they took it very seriously indeed. You could have heard a pin drop in the auditorium. Cheers.


----------



## Freedom_Rider (13 Oct 2004)

Alex252 said:
			
		

> Has anyone noticed that todays generation of kids don't know squat about Military History. I study much of this history as a hobby so i generally know more than the average kid but seems most people my age don't even care. During remembrance day most kids don't even know why we are remembering and if they do they just make a joke out of it. Is there any way the government plans on fixing this?



I've noticed that myself.
My father was a career man, so was one of my uncles (both of them "Red Devils", and I shouldn't have to tell any of you what a "Red Devil" was).
And both my maternal and paternal grandfathers were with the 1st Canadians in WW1, and both were at Vimiy Ridge and the Arden.
I grew up hearing about Canadian History first hand from the people who lived it.
Yet my nieces and nephews know almost nothing about Canadian history.
They think its the same as the U.S..
What a shame.


----------



## pbi (13 Oct 2004)

Freedom_Rider said:
			
		

> I've noticed that myself.
> My father was a career man, so was one of my uncles (both of them "Red Devils", and I shouldn't have to tell any of you what a "Red Devil" was).
> And both my maternal and paternal grandfathers were with the 1st Canadians in WW1, and both were at Vimiy Ridge and the Arden.
> I grew up hearing about Canadian History first hand from the people who lived it.
> ...



And yet, in 2001 I picked up my son's high school history text (Halton Regional Separate System, Oakville, ON) and leafed through it. As a soldier and a bit of an amateur historian, I was very pleasantly surprised by what I thought was good content. I also know that the Museum of the Regiments in Calgary (PPCLI/LdSH(RC)/CalgHi/KOCR) is regularly patronized by school groups of various ages.

I wonder if we're really being accurate here, or just repeating old stories while crying in our beer about "dumb civvies" Anybody out there actually involved in education, or got kids in school? Have you looked at what they are studying? I stand ready to be corrected. Cheers.


----------



## GGboy (14 Oct 2004)

Last year I read a story in the papers about a high school teacher in Alberta who was so dissatisfied with the textbooks approved by the local school board (particularly with the complete absence of military history) that he went out and wrote and printed -- on the cheap of course -- his own texts, one about the military history of Canada and the other about military history in general. The kids apparently ate it up and this teacher's history course became the most popular in the district, to the point where he printed copies off for the whole province and was getting enquiries from other provinces.
As well, there was a TV documentary last November about a teacher in Ontario (London or Windsor I think) who got an award from the G-G for his history course, in which he takes his class out to a friend's field for a weekend, has them dig trenches and "recreates" WWI for them. He even got a local flying group to "strafe" them (okay, they just buzzed them at low level) with some old rebuilt biplanes. 
Point is, there are lots of good folks out there with an interest in our military heritage and a lot of kids interested in learning about it. All is not lost ...
 ;D


----------



## winchable (14 Oct 2004)

When you say seperate system what do you mean?

It also varies from province to province, private to public.
Highschool is a terrible place to learn things when it comes to certain subjects.
I was in highschool fairly recently (Compared to other senior members of the board, sorry lads) and the books covered conflicts and wars and the Canadian achievements were briefly covered.
However we can't expect a highschool history course to cover everything we consider important?
We can't, highschools are given an extremely limited scope with which to teach. They have to cover Everything, and I mean everything a little, rather than a few things alot.
University or Private study is the best way for anyone to learn about Canadian Military or any MIlitary history if they are so inclined.


----------



## winchable (14 Oct 2004)

> that he went out and wrote and printed -- on the cheap of course -- his own texts



Of course that is another option.
We've got enough historians around here that I'm certain we could author a few history books Military and otherwise, and surely we could find a publisher.


----------



## Garbageman (14 Oct 2004)

Time to chime in as a resident history teacher.

I've got a gang of grade 10's, and am just launching in to WWI right now.  Let me tell you, it's a much easier sell than our previous unit on turn of the century issues (immigration, french/english divide and women's rights).  I would say that the amount and level of military history covered can vary a great deal from teacher to teacher.  However, since military history is such an easy topic to sell to kids (most 15 year olds prefer mud and poison gas to Wilfrid Laurier and the Manitoba School's Act), many teachers that I've seen do quite a good job covering most of the important stuff.  Very rarely will a grade 10 class (in any school I've been in anyway) actually get through the whole curriculum to the more modern stuff because they spend so much time on WWI and WWII.

I've heard of the guy who takes kids out into a field to dig trenches.  He's in Guelph if I remember correctly.  We've got a guy coming in next week who puts on a one-man play as a WWI soldier.  The kids think he's awesome, and everything's based on his interviews with an actual soldier, so it's quite an accurate representation.

Now, if I could only bring some more blood and guts into my Civics class, they'd be sold!


----------



## QORvanweert (14 Oct 2004)

Garbageman said:
			
		

> I've heard of the guy who takes kids out into a field to dig trenches.   He's in Guelph if I remember correctly.   We've got a guy coming in next week who puts on a one-man play as a WWI soldier.   The kids think he's awesome, and everything's based on his interviews with an actual soldier, so it's quite an accurate representation.



 yeah, I remember way back in gr. 10 and my history teacher had that guy come in... GREAT, it was absolutely great. probably the only thing that I took out of that course... either way, it is a mandatory credit and so we are forced to take it, the only popular unit was WW1. we spent so much time on this we never got to WWII.. if gr.12 U credit was offered that dealt with military history then ALOT of people would take it.. however, I don't think something like this will ever appear. our  system is too correct. it is more likely they will offer a course in "Political Correctness In Dealing With Third World Homosexual Abused Immigrants" then something that mentions the word 'death'.. still, that guy, I forget his name but he brings in a lee-enfield and bayonet and actually dry fires it at one point, is absolutely awesome. thank you for caring enough to bring him in. your class will never forget him.


----------



## patt (14 Oct 2004)

QORvanweert said:
			
		

> yeah, I remember way back in gr. 10 and my history teacher had that guy come in... GREAT, it was absolutely great. probably the only thing that I took out of that course... either way, it is a mandatory credit and so we are forced to take it, the only popular unit was WW1. we spent so much time on this we never got to WWII.. if gr.12 U credit was offered that dealt with military history then ALOT of people would take it.. however, I don't think something like this will ever appear. our   system is too correct. it is more likely they will offer a course in "Political Correctness In Dealing With Third World Homosexual Abused Immigrants" then something that mentions the word 'death'.. still, that guy, I forget his name but he brings in a lee-enfield and bayonet and actually dry fires it at one point, is absolutely awesome. thank you for caring enough to bring him in. your class will never forget him.



i wish more teachers were more visual like that, at my school we do something like that but not to that extent


----------



## winchable (14 Oct 2004)

> "Political Correctness In Dealing With Third World Homosexual Abused Immigrants"



They call that Global history in Nova Scotia
Not that it doesn't hurt to see how the rest of the world lives!
Maybe not quite to that extreme though haha.


----------



## Garbageman (14 Oct 2004)

QORvanweert said:
			
		

> that guy, I forget his name but he brings in a lee-enfield and bayonet and actually dry fires it at one point, is absolutely awesome. thank you for caring enough to bring him in. your class will never forget him.



Thanks, that's great to hear.  At $3/student, it's money well spent.  The main guy runs the whole operation, but actually employs a few actors since it's gotten so popular.  

Nothing better than experiential learning in my mind.  Now if I could just get that ink stain off of my Robert Borden outfit...

To be the pessimist though, I think most people will forget most of everything they learn in high school unless they have the chance to regularly apply it.  Could anyone here who doesn't work in a technical field complete an equation with complex fractions easily?  Probably not (at least, I know I couldn't!).  Most students learn the material, cram it all down on a final exam, and then promptley forget 95% of what they've learned.  This is a challenge we constantly face with our grade 12s, as it's almost likely they didn't even take the grade 10 intro course.


----------



## Freedom_Rider (15 Oct 2004)

pbi said:
			
		

> And yet, in 2001 I picked up my son's high school history text (Halton Regional Separate System, Oakville, ON) and leafed through it. As a soldier and a bit of an amateur historian, I was very pleasantly surprised by what I thought was good content. I also know that the Museum of the Regiments in Calgary (PPCLI/LdSH(RC)/CalgHi/KOCR) is regularly patronized by school groups of various ages.
> 
> I wonder if we're really being accurate here, or just repeating old stories while crying in our beer about "dumb civvies" Anybody out there actually involved in education, or got kids in school? Have you looked at what they are studying? I stand ready to be corrected. Cheers.



I guess that it does vary from district to district.
I know that when my oldest niece ( grade 10) wants to know about Canadian history she comes to me.
She seems to think that just because I'm the oldest I probably lived through it.


----------



## 104thNBR (20 Oct 2004)

I always thought I knew a fair bit about our country and its history until I was working with a lady who was from Romania.  She had just became a Canadian Citizen and what she had learned about this county for her exam blow me away.  She knew things that I had never even heard of.


----------



## Garbageman (21 Oct 2004)

Garbageman said:
			
		

> Thanks, that's great to hear.   At $3/student, it's money well spent.   The main guy runs the whole operation, but actually employs a few actors since it's gotten so popular.
> 
> Nothing better than experiential learning in my mind.   Now if I could just get that ink stain off of my Robert Borden outfit...



Here's the WWI re-enactor I was refering to (David Morris):

http://www.historycomesalive.ca/

He does quite a range of Canadian characters, and employs several actors.  The performer we had in (Mackenzie Gallagher) to do WWI did an excellent job, and I've received nothing but great feedback from my students.


----------



## Spr.Earl (22 Oct 2004)

It's about time we got back to teaching about Jaques Cartier,Frontanque ,Wolfe and the Courier Du Bois,our country was discoverd by the French,Scotts,Irish ,English,Welsh and built by Pole,Russian's Ukranians,Germans etc. but this is not taught in school an more!! 

 I ask my niece and nephew about our History and they know jack S*(t about it!!
This makes me angry!!


----------



## pbi (23 Oct 2004)

> It's about time we got back to teaching about Jaques Cartier,Frontanque ,Wolfe and the Courier Du Bois,our country was discoverd by the French,Scotts,Irish ,English,Welsh and built by Pole,Russian's Ukranians,Germans etc. but this is not taught in school an more!!
> 
> I ask my niece and nephew about our History and they know jack S*(t about it!!
> This makes me angry!!



"...was built...?"

When did we stop building Canada? Cheers.


----------

